#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Gezellig met een Nieuwe babelen

## pilou

:baard:  Hallo zijn er mensen die graag met mij willen babelen over alles en nog wat. Ik ben voor alles open je bent welkom  :boogie:   :terrorist:

----------


## berbersoogje

Ik kan nu wel heel flauw gaan doen en zeggen dat, als je wilt babbelen je de babbellijn moet bellen, maar gelukkig voor jou ben ik niet flauw van aard. Ik weet wel een onderwerp waar we over kunnen praten, de oorlog die er nu heerst! Zou graag willen weten waarom mensen berhaupt hieraan meedoen?! Heerst er al niet genoeg ellende op aarde?? Denk maar eens aan de hongersnood, of aan de aids die de meeste kinderen in de arme landen hebben. Of aan de Palestijnse die dag in dag uit lijden! Maar ja, wat kunnen wij hieraan doen, behalve demonstreren en erover praten!
Als je dit geen goed onderwerp vindt moet je het gewoon zeggen hoor! Dan zoek ik wel iemand anders waar ik wel terecht kan. Gaan jij en ik het wel ergens anders over hebben. Hoor het wel.

----------


## pilou

:wohaa:  asalaam aleikom, ik wil graag met je discuseren over de onderwerp Wereld. Als je de Koran een beetje kent is dit een moeilijke tijd voor ons (islam)  :ole:

----------


## berbersoogje

En of dit een moeilijke tijd voor ons is!! Laten we uitgaan van de harde feiten die eeuwen terug in de koran geschreven zijn; er werd toen er tijd o.a. geschreven dat de wereld zal vergaan wanneer er ziektes uitbreken waarvan men geen idee heeft wat het precies is en geen medicijnen voor heeft. Deze ziekte is immers uitgebroken; Sars! Er wordt geschreven dat de wereld zal vergaan wanneer de niet Moslims in opstand komen tegen de Moslims. Dit gebeurt ook; oorlog tegen Irak! Ook staat in de Koran geschreven dat op een gegeven moment de jaren zo snel voorbij zullen gaan dat je het gevoel hebt dat i.p.v. de jaren, de dagen voorbij vliegen. Ook dit moment is aangebroken!!

Broeders en Zusters!! Denk alsjeblieft na over de vraag wat wij hier eigelijk op aarde doen?! Denk niet dat je een eeuwig leven hebt, voor je het weet is het voorbij! Zorg dat je wordt beloond voor de goede daden die je hier op aarde verricht hebt!! Allah (swt) zal de echte Moslims uiteindelijk alleen maar belonen!! ALLAH IS GROOT!!!

Voor sommige Maroc.nl leden zal ik over komen als een zeikwijf, maar de werkelijke waarheid is dat ik alleen maar het goede wens voor mijn broeders en zusters!! InchAllah respecteren jullie mij, zoals ik ieder moslim op aarde respecteer!!

----------


## pilou

Hallo berbersoogje,
ik sta hellemaal achter jou, heb gelijk over de dingen die je zei. en het laatste een echte moslim heeft respect voor je want de woorden komen niet van jou maar van ALLAH. en jij staat er achter en ik ook. Maar ik wil eens met je praten over alles en nog wat. want volgens mij kunnen wij het wel vinden samen ik weet niet of je msn hebt? Laat mij het even weten. 
Afz : Pilou berber

----------


## berbersoogje

Ben blij te lezen dat je het met mij eens bent! Echt waar! Sommige mensen haken meteen af als je begint te vertellen over de Koran of over Allah. Dat is best jammer! Het is niet zo dat ik zehma alles weet over de Islam, was dat maar waar! Ik zou zo graag veel en veel meer over mijn geloof willen weten. Ik zou graag ook met jou willen praten over alles en nog wat. Geef mij jouw mailadres of als je msn hebt, moet je dat maar geven. Ik zal jou dan wel benaderen.
Beslamma en Inshallah tot snel!

----------


## pilou

Asalaam Aleikom berberoogje  :maf2:  
Alles over de islam weten ken bijna niemand want de islam is zo groot dat je elke dag kan leren van de islam.
Ik weet ook niet veel van de islam maar ik wil er graag over praten want ik kan van jou leren en jij van mij. 
Maar andere mensen die je afkeuren over de islam moet je negeren maar mijn E-mail adres is [email protected] het is oook mijn msn adres.
Maar berberoogje ik verheug mij er nu al op ik zie wel een mailtje van je dan praten we verder.

Beslama 
Groet Pilou

----------


## berbersoogje

Selaam Plou,
Ik heb je gemaild. Dan heb je in ieder geval mijn mail adres.
Mijn mailadres is tevens ook mijn msn
Beslamma

----------


## crazy_gizou

> _Geplaatst door pilou_ 
> * asalaam aleikom, ik wil graag met je discuseren over de onderwerp Wereld. Als je de Koran een beetje kent is dit een moeilijke tijd voor ons (islam) *




DE onderwerp = HET onderwerp  :zwaai:

----------

